
How to lose half a million euros because of missing quotes in JavaScript (2018) - greatgib
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/88klwt/paypro_ico_losses_all_their_funds_because_a/
======
greatgib
It is a very funny story when your own money is not involved.

In addition with the company "blurry" explanation, the real technical error is
described in one of the comments:

<< mikehhhhhhh 14 points · 2 years ago As far as I can see, Paypro were left
to fill out some basic JavaScript config files, some of that being addresses.

They've removed quotes from these addresses so the full address has been
interpreted as a number by JavaScript and rounded because it is too big.

On GitHub, the config was supplied with empty quotes so it seems like it's
unfair to blame the supplier. >>

I discovered this story because of the company exit announcement of last
month: [https://medium.com/@paypro/code-
release-7ee7f5cb81d2](https://medium.com/@paypro/code-release-7ee7f5cb81d2)

